# Läufer-Sprinter?!



## MsvP (14. Februar 2003)

Hey Leute, mal ne wichtige Sache, suche dringend nen Foto von nem Sprinter, Läufer in der Startposition,. also so in der hocke.

Um so größer das Bild um so besser! 

Gre@tz Msv P!!!


----------



## jackassfreak16 (14. Februar 2003)

*FOTO *

So was??


----------



## MsvP (14. Februar 2003)

Jo Cool danke!

Das war genau was ich gesucht habe ! 

 

Gre@tz Msv P!!!


----------



## jackassfreak16 (14. Februar 2003)

geh auf 


http://www.hipertraining.com/home.html


----------



## xTc (18. Februar 2003)

@ jackassfreak16




is das nich bei windows dabei 
(ich weiss ich bin ne alte petze  )


----------



## Thomas Lindner (18. Februar 2003)

Ist bei Windows dabei und &copy;opyrightgeschützt!


----------

